# aiutoo



## Old rambo3 (19 Novembre 2006)

ciao a tutti mi chiamo simone..
problema?
mi sono lasciato con mia moglie da circa 6 mesi,abbiamo una figlia di 3 anni,mia moglie non vuole piu' vedermi perche' pensa che io abbia una relazione con un altra donna..
non e'cosi' come crede lei..una volta lasciati,ho frequentato un po' di persone molte donne,e a dire la verita' con una di queste c'e'stato qualcosa in piu' di una semplice amicizia...
il fatto e':quando sono ritornato con mia moglie le cose non erano piu'cosi'come le avevo lasciate.lei si sentiva con altri,io avevo bisogno di ristabilirmi,e per essere onesto,gli ho detto che non ero ancora pronto a tornare a casa.
oggi mi manca,mi manca lei, mia figlia , e senza di loro non so'proprio cosa fare..
come faro'a natale?lei non ne vuole piu' sentire,mi evita in tutti i modi,penso che tra poco mi arrivera'anche una chiamata da parte del suo avvocato!!!!
non voglio invadere la sua privaci ,per questo non vado a casa o mi metto col dito fisso sul citofono,ma chi mi potra' aiutare da intermediario?
cosa dovrei fare per non sbagliare?
grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2006)

rambo3 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao a tutti mi chiamo simone..
> problema?
> mi sono lasciato con mia moglie da circa 6 mesi,abbiamo una figlia di 3 anni,mia moglie non vuole piu' vedermi perche' pensa che io abbia una relazione con un altra donna..
> non e'cosi' come crede lei..una volta lasciati,ho frequentato un po' di persone molte donne,e a dire la verita' con una di queste c'e'stato qualcosa in piu' di una semplice amicizia...
> ...


Prima domanda per capire meglio: perché vi siete separati?


----------



## MariLea (20 Novembre 2006)

rambo3 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao a tutti mi chiamo simone..
> problema?
> mi sono lasciato con mia moglie da circa 6 mesi,abbiamo una figlia di 3 anni,mia moglie non vuole piu' vedermi perche' pensa che io abbia una relazione con un altra donna..
> non e'cosi' come crede lei..una volta lasciati,ho frequentato un po' di persone molte donne,e a dire la verita' con una di queste c'e'stato qualcosa in piu' di una semplice amicizia...
> ...


Scrivile una bella lettera a cuore aperto.


----------



## Old ale (20 Novembre 2006)

A Rambo, scusa la volgarità eh, ma ti meriti proprio un bel VAFFANCULO. e non mi spreco nemmeno a spiegarti il perchè.


----------



## Pepe (20 Novembre 2006)

ale ha detto:
			
		

> A Rambo, scusa la volgarità eh, ma ti meriti proprio un bel VAFFANCULO. e non mi spreco nemmeno a spiegarti il perchè.


alzata col piede sbagliato oggi?


----------



## Old Lilith (20 Novembre 2006)

*rambo*

ciao simone,
è importante capire perchè vi siete lasciati, in ogni caso mi pare che per te forse è stato + importante il tuo benessere e non hai pensato molto a mettere un macigno tra te e tua moglie ...andando a letto con un'altra
bella situazione caro, bella e pesante davvero...
cmq almeno riesci a vedere la bimba??  io ti auguro di si...
ti posso suggerire solo di aspettare, dalle il tempo per riprendersi dal colpo (è molto duro credimi) poi magari ci riprovi a contattarla, un modo siucramente lo troverai.. e non pensare al natale ci vuole ancora un pò...

auguri
lil

p.s.: ma la ami tua moglie o è solo nostalgia???


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2006)

*rambo*

Cerchiamo di essere pragmatici, tu non sei uno stinco di santo, e va bene, ma tua moglie non può impedirti nè da lasciati, nè da separati di vedere tua figlia!
Specie adesso con il nuovo ditritto di famiglia.
Poi dipende da te capire cosa vuoi............. se è il recupero della famiglia, allora tirati su le maniche e comincia a dimostrare affidabilità e buon senso. Diversamente manda anche tu una lettera dell'avvocato e vedrai che fra loro troveranno l'accordo perchè tu veda la bimba in date e orari prestabiliti, e lei non può assolutamente opporsi!
Quanto a darti del cialtrone, me ne guardo bene perchè se ho letto chiaro, tu prima l'hai lasciata per motivi che non hai chiarito, poi ti sei visto con altre, ma mi pare che lei non si sia comunque tirata indietro............... quindi entrambi vi siete compensati in qualche modo!!!!!
Tutto sta a capire perchè l'hai lasciata e in che termini, da quello possiamo stabilire i concorsi di colpa e le eventuali contromisure.
Bruja


----------

